# Battle of the Common Cobalts: Vick's vs. Bromo



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 7, 2019)

I have always wondered which cobalt is most commonly found. For me I tend to find more Vick's cobalt bottles than 
Bromo Seltzer bottles in my area (although not by much ). Feel Free to reply which Cobalt you find more of: Vick's or Bromo. It would be interesting to see which Common Cobalt is found the most among us members. You can also add milk of magnesia or other common cobalt's.


----------



## 604Greg (Nov 7, 2019)

Vicks then Milk of Magnesia for me.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 8, 2019)

For me it's Vick's first, then Milk of Magnesia, then Bromos.  The Bromos aren't nearly as common up here, although it's not like they're rare or anything.


----------



## yacorie (Nov 8, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> For me it's Vick's first, then Milk of Magnesia, then Bromos.  The Bromos aren't nearly as common up here, although it's not like they're rare or anything.



+1 for me here in CT


----------



## sandchip (Nov 8, 2019)

Probably MoM, then Vicks (probably a toss-up) then Bromo-Seltzer.  In fact, I only recall finding one of the smallest size Bromos in 45 years of looking and it was just under the grass in my front yard next to a tree.


----------



## otto (Nov 8, 2019)

Bromo bottles were #1 for me .


----------



## Screwtop (Nov 9, 2019)

I'd kill for a bromo...

Vicks for sure. I found two of them in my backyard alone.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Nov 11, 2019)

Vick's then Emerson Bromo, and then Milk of Magnesia is a distant third. Vick's are everywhere and almost never broken because they are so small. I don't even bother with them. I keep Emerson Bromos and Milk of Magnesia's. Always good to have some extras to sell.


----------

